# New Zealand lamb chops with Q-View



## wlkwichita (Sep 11, 2010)

To the person who mentioned the Penzey's Bicentennial Rub for lamb...  <SALUTE>

I applied a bit of extra virgin olive oil and some Penzey’s Bicentennial Rub. That rub is wonderful!!! It has orange peel in it for a slight citrus flavor. I want to try it on chicken. 

I smoked the chops for only an hour or so to hit 135F internal. I then transferred the chops to a HOT grill to brown them and seal the juices. They came out medium rare and quite tasty!!

  

My wife has been wanting lamb for dinner, and I sure scored some brownie points with this meal!!!

Rubbed and wating on the smoker to get ready:


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks great. Any sliced pics? I must have missed that rub recipe. Can you share it?


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 11, 2010)

I did a search for the rub and I found the post you were talking about. Did you buy the rub on their web page or can you get it locally?


----------



## wlkwichita (Sep 11, 2010)

Bought it online.


----------



## wlkwichita (Sep 12, 2010)

My wife is urging me to repeat this dinner. I will get "sliced" pics next time.


----------



## wlkwichita (Sep 17, 2010)

I ordered the Bicentennial Rub from Penzeys:

http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/shophome.html

The closest Penzeys retail store is almost 200 miles from my home.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 18, 2010)

those look great.......sucks i'm the only one who likes lamb in the house.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 18, 2010)

Man the lamb chops look fabulous and yumO too. I would also like to see some sliced but I know what that looks like cause I grill them all the time in our house. Sorry for you chef being the only one who like lamb in your house. I guess I'm lucky for now we have a penzey spice near me.


----------



## bbq71 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm not big on lamb, but my wife loves it. I'll have to try out the rub you suggested & see how it goes. I gotta admit though, the finished pics do look delicious.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Oct 14, 2010)

chefrob said:


> those look great.......sucks i'm the only one who likes lamb in the house.




Another lamb lover here.  You've got company


----------

